# how do you attract pigeons to sleep on ledge of my window sill !!!!!



## peggy campbell

was wondering my pigeon friends, i live in the city, in apt on the way upper on the 11th floor, few pigeons slept all night on my ledge of window, it was so nice watching them, i got so used to them,
then was wondering how do i attract them to come back?
that night, i got up in middle of night!( not just to peek)LOL_ potty time) but i did peek cus i was up, it was so cute! nowi miss them, there was 2 of them) not doves, pigeons) black with purple on them) i named them that night- peace and joy) they were at peace, they brung joy to me.......
now i keep thinking, if i put a small bird feeder out there, would it attrack them? how would others do that? i miss peace and joy) but prolbly cant tell if they was the same pigeons again, also where can you order pigeon magazines? can you find in stores? theres a beach here in chicago, cant wait till summer, i go to the beach and feed the segulls, they fly down to catch it) is this just for only pigeons? can it be birds in general also? well maybe people will answer my weird Questions,LOL, im glad this site is here, were like ONE BIG FAMILY!!!!!! have a great day, peggy,


----------



## Victor

*Pigeon magazines?*

Hi Peggy, In time and with some patience, if you set feed or a feeder out on your ledge, I am sure you will have a pigeon come and check it out and once the word hits the skies, several will be feasting off your ledge! Hopefully they will feel comfortable enough to spend the night. That probably depends if your place has any type of protection from the elements and away from the cold north wind. It gets darn cold in Chicago.

Check out this link: 

http://www.pigeonsource.com/ 
TA Whatley had provided the above link recently and you can check out several others. 
First, go to the top of the forum page and simply type in "pigeon magazines "and click on the search button. This will take you to other informative links. 

Good luck with your long range goal!


----------



## rena paloma

*attracting vs. detering..*

it always seems that the people that dont want the pigeons on their patios(i dont understand why anyone wouldnt want them there)but they always get them, and the pnes that want them to coe and chill out dont get them, i am one of those people too, i live in a house on a side street, but the patio off of my housemates room would be great home for pigeon familys...i will ty putting feed out there too. make sure your neighbours dont have any plastic streemers on their patios, if they do, or those plastic owls, ask them to take them down or use another humaine method of detering the birds, tell them you have feed on your patio so they will naturally congrigate there.
good luck!
paloma


----------



## KIPPY

I wonder if you should run the idea across with your neighbors? I would hate to see a problem start up. Once the pigeons find you who knows how many will show up. Just a thought.


----------



## Victor

*Food for thought*

Peggy, Kippy shared some insight for thought. Recently here on this very forum, have been stories of disappointed people from homeowners to apartment dwellers that have brought pigeons to their home space only to find ouit that their wonderful neighbors do not want pigeons anywhere near "their space" .Something worth maybe checking into.I would hate to see you get later disapointed not to mention all the pigeons that may be compromised as well.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Peggy, 
You might want to think of the logistics first. Can you lay seed on the sill so that neighbors don't see a feeder. Are you in a corner apt. so that if one side gets upset you can move seed to the other side. Do you have access as a tenant to the roof of your building?
fp


----------



## elvis_911

I had spilled some seed every time i fed my pigeons... and soon i saw a red and black striped pigeon and with his fellow white and black mate. If you have a pigeon espeically you can bring lots of pigeons its just a matter of time. Now i got 10-15 visits a day. Had one nest in my neighbours house he got mad and i moved the nest it built it on a convience store roof. Put some food on your balcony or whatever you have and you'll have sparrows come then they will start to nest all over the place ..soon pigeons will come.


----------

